# Case W-7 Loader



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone uses a Case w-7 loader? I found one pretty cheap an was wondering how good they are for pushing snow, their weight capacities, the actual weight of the loader, etc. Does any one know anything about these loaders?? Any info. would be great. Thanks for your time.

Ryan


----------



## wws (Aug 12, 2003)

*Case W7*

We have a few Case W26 in our fleet we only use them for snow,we put 20 ft pusher on them.The problem with the W machines are the trannys at least on our end .Every time we would put them on a dirt or loading job the tranny would give us problems.


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*weight?*

Do you know how much they weight? I was only wondering if I can pull it how with a pickup or if I need to hire 18 wheeler to haul it. Is the W26 smaller than the W7's? How do they handle that large of a pusher? Thanks for your time. 
Ryan


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Look here http://cgi.ebay.com/FRONT-END-LOADE...592633460QQcategoryZ95493QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I would say no way with a pickup truck, maybe to move it in a yard or very short distance if you are lucky maybe a good 1 ton could budge it.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

you won't move that thing with a pick-up. The thing would be so top heavy. Maybe a gooseneck, but best bet would be with a 33K dump truck and tag-along trailer.


----------



## polarplowing (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all your time. Sad to say but the W-7 I found was sold a couple of days ago. Thanks again.

Ryan


----------

